# Is it too late to start ? Which martial art ?



## Emiel (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello everybody.

First of all, i'm 19 years old and want to get into martial art for the sport, training and self defense.
Would it be too late to get into it ?

Second, I've been interested in Martial arts for quite a while now and tried Aikido but that didn't really work out because the lesson didn't have enough physical strength training in it and was very spiritual based.
I'm a rather small guy and don't have alot of mass. (1m75,5 feet and 8.9 inches. and I'm about 56kg) But my endurance is great(I can run about 20km). Now because I'm small I want to get into a martial art which doesn't require alot of mass and more uses the moment of the opponent but still focusses a bit around punches and parrys. I'd also like to be able to use the martial art as a last resort defend strategy in street fights.

any ideas on martial arts that have those main elements ?

I also like to train my physic so that is also a plus point. 

Thank you for taking your time.


----------



## Flatfish (Apr 19, 2016)

No, you are literally a spring chicken. You can start anything, anytime you like. I started TKD at the age of 43 and am loving it.

Look at what arts are around you, that you can get to easily get to and that you can afford. Then watch or take a trial class and if you like it, do it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 19, 2016)

Emiel said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> First of all, i'm 19 years old and want to get into martial art for the sport, training and self defense.
> Would it be too late to get into it ?
> ...



In a word..... no

Your 19, the sky is still the limit.... pick on and start training

and I should know...I've been 19 twice.... and working on my 3rd time around


----------



## drop bear (Apr 19, 2016)

Larger stronger people have the advantage in martial arts. It does not matter what one you do.

All martial arts use technique to get the most out of their movements.

They are not separate elements.

So do whatever martial art interests you.

Otherwise I do mma and really enjoy it. Smaller people can get very good at it. You will need endurance. You will gain technique and it uses striking and grappling. So you will be able to parry strikes and learn to use someone's momentum against them.

It also works fine in self defence.


----------



## crazydiamond (Apr 19, 2016)

If your starting for self defense any age is fine.  My understanding is that BJJ in particular was made for smaller guys to handle themselves in self defense against larger. That said, I think you would need to compliment with a striking art to be well rounded in the street.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 19, 2016)

My coach started at 26.ish

On July 8 he will be fighting in Vegas for the ufc.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 19, 2016)

Emiel said:


> Now because I'm small I want to get into a martial art which doesn't require alot of mass and more uses the moment of the opponent but still focusses a bit around punches and parrys.


 First get rid of this mentality.  Size has very little to do with power when it comes to martial arts. If you keep assuming that size = power, then you'll start to assume that when your opponent is larger than you, that it also means he's stronger than you.  You don't want to defeat yourself before the fight starts.  

I think Jet Li is 5'6 and Bruce lee was 5'7.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 19, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> First get rid of this mentality.  Size has very little to do with power when it comes to martial arts. If you keep assuming that size = power, then you'll start to assume that when your opponent is larger than you, that it also means he's stronger than you.  You don't want to defeat yourself before the fight starts.
> 
> I think Jet Li is 5'6 and Bruce lee was 5'7.


Tatsuo Shimabuku Soke was 125 soaking wet and threw around hulking US Marines like they were toys. You are correct. OP, dump the attitude that size equals power. Or speed. Or agility. Pick an art and start training. And dump the excuses while you are at it. There's nothing wrong with Aikido. If you had a problem with it, the issue isn't the art or your size. Problem is between your ears.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 19, 2016)

To be honest I personally don't like to fight someone smaller than me.  When you are smaller than someone it's easier to get under them.  Most people train to punch straight ahead and not downwards. Fighting smaller people is sometimes like fighting a dog, because they fight under you and up close.

I think Manny Pacquiao is about your height as well.  I definitely don't want to fight him.


Embrace your height and just understand that like everyone else you'll have some advantages and disadvantages because of your height.  Smaller people also tend to be more vicious than taller people who have always counted on their size to be intimidating.  

If this guy doesn't let his height determine who is the strongest then you shouldn't worry about your height. 















If you ask short martial artists if they like fighting taller or shorter people, the majority of them are going to say that they like fighting taller people.


----------



## Buka (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome to Martialtalk, bro. 

Yeah, you might be a little too old to start training, but, maybe not. What the hell, give it a shot.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 19, 2016)

First, 19 is plenty young to start, even if you are going to be competitive. Second, check the sticky threads at the top of the beginners corner-they shoudl answer your questions.
Choosing a school


----------



## WaterGal (Apr 20, 2016)

Emiel said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> First of all, i'm 19 years old and want to get into martial art for the sport, training and self defense.
> Would it be too late to get into it ?
> ...



You're definitely not too old, unless maybe your goal is to compete in the Olympics or at that kind of level in a sport competition.  But if your goal is to learn some self-defense skills, get in shape, and maybe go do some sport competitions - you're at a great age to start.

It sounds like you're interested in an art that focuses more on grappling and submission techniques than on striking.  There are a lot of arts like that, like BJJ (Brazilian Jujitsu), Judo, Hapkido, Sambo, etc.  If intense physical conditioning is a big part of what you're looking for in your martial arts training, you may want to check out an MMA school that trains competitive fighters, if there's one near you.  I think a lot of times they offer fitness classes like Crossfit and Insanity (I think that's like P90X but more cardio focused?) in addition to BJJ and striking art training.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 20, 2016)

At 19, you're too old to get started if your goal is to be an 18 & Under champion.

I started at 19.  I restarted at 38 (after a 14 year break).  I wasn't too old either time.

I think the advice here has been great.  I'll add an art to look into - Kyokushin karate.  Hard hitting, practicality and endurance are what make it what it is IMO.

The truth is no two instructors are going to teach the same way, even in the same system, let alone the same art.  Visit some schools that you can get to, that has a schedule you can live with, and you can afford.  If what they're doing makes sense to you and is in line with what your want, give it a go.  There's good and bad schools in every art, even MMA.  Pick a school, not an art.


----------



## Paul_D (Apr 20, 2016)

The average male heigth is 177cm, and you're 175cm.  2cm below averge, unless the rest of your family are Harlem Globetrotters how are you "rather small"?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 20, 2016)

Emiel said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> First of all, i'm 19 years old and want to get into martial art for the sport, training and self defense.
> Would it be too late to get into it ?



We have a student, now 72, who took her first lesson in her late 60's.


----------



## Langenschwert (Apr 20, 2016)

19? Man, how great would I be now if I could have started HEMA at 19? Boggles the mind.

Go try a bunch of arts, and pick one you like. If you want to be able to "handle yourself" in a fight, then any combination of boxing or Muay Thai with wrestling, Judo or some other grappling art will do just fine.

The best foundational art you'll find is wrestling. If you can wrestle well, everything else will be considerably easier. Judo is another good choice. 

However, it comes down to what you enjoy. If you decide that art XYZ is the ultimate but you hate it, you won't train and won't improve. It's better to pick an art you'll actually enjoy doing. It's like getting a guitar... you won't practice on a guitar you don't like, but when you find that one sweet axe, you'll never want to put it down.


----------



## doublejabbing (Apr 21, 2016)

Its never to late really. Some of the best martial artists in the world started very late.


----------



## GiYu - Todd (Apr 21, 2016)

The best time to start was yesterday.  The next best time to start is today.  Good luck.


----------



## zzj (Apr 22, 2016)

19 = too old...

does not compute.

wish I had started my present style when I was 19 though


----------



## Ironbear24 (Apr 22, 2016)

I recommend you take up Kenpo, it has a bit of everything from striking, to grappling and take downs. It is a very balanced style.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 23, 2016)

Ironbear24 said:


> I recommend you take up Kenpo, it has a bit of everything from striking, to grappling and take downs. It is a very balanced style.


They even sneak in a few slaps...


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 25, 2016)

One of the senior instructors in my dojo started at the age of 70.  He turns 85 this year, and still trains once a week.  He cracked a pretty good joke one time, when he was pondering over how good he could have been, had he started at the age of 55 instead of 70.  

With the condition that the OP is in, I see no reason why he might be "too late."  With some hard work and a good learning attitude, he could certainly become a black belt in a respectable system in 4 years (or even less), and have many decades of training left in him.


----------



## Kurai (Apr 25, 2016)

Not too late at all.  I recently met an Aikido practitioner that started at the age of 56.  She acquired her Shodan at the age of 64.


----------



## Emiel (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you all for the vaste amount of replies. 
I'll defenitely start looking around.


----------



## Emiel (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm gonna start looking around with my best friend and my sister to start doing something. 
Should be aloàt of fun.


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 27, 2016)

Emiel said:


> I'm gonna start looking around with my best friend and my sister to start doing something.
> Should be aloàt of fun.


I thought this thread would be written by someone closer to my age.  Let's just say I am old enough to be your mother.  I started taking Chinese Kenpo when I was 29, stopped training when life changed at 36 and began taking American Kenpo at age 46.  I am 5'1" and weigh about 125 lbs.  I get a lot out of it.  American Kenpo is well suited to smaller people so you might want to try that.
Good luck!  I hope you get whatever it is you are looking for out of it.


----------



## Michael Shayne (Apr 27, 2016)

Age is never an issue. As for the specific system...pick the one that speaks the most to you. There are literally thousand of variations of the martial arts. The trick is insuring that the instructor is just that...an instructor. My advice, watch and observe several classes.


----------

